
SpaceX is leaking sensitive information - Immune
https://twitter.com/JustinFaler/status/1181270325247365120
======
mlindner
This isn't new information. These are contractor forms for request to access
to SpaceX. They're available to any potential contractor to SpaceX and are
fundamentally public.

------
Breadmaker
[https://duckduckgo.com/html?q=site%3Aadmin.spacex.com%20file...](https://duckduckgo.com/html?q=site%3Aadmin.spacex.com%20filetype%3Apdf)

------
sarcasmatwork
This is an example of how NOT to disclose a company "leaking" info. Privately
is always better for responsible disclosure imho.

------
not_a_cop75
Or maybe they are incredibly transparent?

